# The kind of day you want



## Thor and Broomhilda (Sep 30, 2018)

Flying I got a hundred dollar bill, 2 grams of weed, 5 beers, dinner and scored 5 dollar hits of acid! Keep you head up folks some day we are winners, some days not so much. I'm sleeping under a bridge and it's 30 degrees tonight, but I feel like the king of the road. Last night I fed 2 people I don't know, and bought the booze to be hospitable. Dirty kid king.


----------



## train in vain (Oct 1, 2018)

Hell yeah sharing the wealth is how to do it right if ya ask me.


----------



## lawnchair (Oct 1, 2018)

Being hospitable is the only way to go after a lucky day. If the universe is good to you, you gotta share that goodness. You won't last long being greedy. Congrats on your awesome day and thank you for being charitable with your luck!!


----------



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 2, 2018)

Fuck yeah. So I bought 3 hits and gave one away to this tramp that just showed up, dropped and walked around for a bit, pack and dog. . . then got super sketched cause the cops cape driving by me. . . I get to under my bridge and there is a DOT truck with light flashing driving around all the bridges, mind you I'm under a highway that another part of highway goes under. Or whatever crazy braines. . . so anyways I'm like fucking just waiting to be found and cops called, then it leaves and I take another hit, sometime around when the second kicked in the dot truck showed up under my bridge with lights glaring and workers hop out, whole team. . . my dog barks at them giving me away. . . . they got back in quietly and drove off, I spent idk how long trying to force myself to sleep so I didn't look like. . . you know. . and just waiting for the cops. . . but my luck held out and I ended up getting to watch traffic like I wanted to, and the trains. Got little sleep woke up hungover and head hurting and the residual crazies. . . and walked across town. Bought a weed pipe cause mine busted as soon as I dropped the acid so I couldn't smoke when I needed it the worst. I also bought weed off the headship owner. So luck of the Irish. Imagine trying to go work under a bridge and walk up on a big punk rock dude and dog tripping balls frying under a bridge. . . punk vest face tat and piercings LMAO gotta love it


----------

